# Bad News Time



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Hate to bring bad news into the forum, but prayers could be used again. My dad was admitted back into the hospital today and will be there no less than a week. They are running lots of tests.

1. They think the valve they put in his heart may not being working.

2. They think he may have pneumonia due to what sounds like fluid in his lungs. Of course, pneumonia is exactly what the breathing excersises were suppossed to help prevent and he wasn't doing his breathing excersises. 

3. They believe he may also have congenital heart failure. 

Not a good turn of events.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

we will pray for sucklead and her dad


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Consider it a done deal little lady. You just take care of dad and we will do our best for you and him.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear it - hope he gets better!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I'll keep putting in a good word for your Dad, you and your family. All the best to all of you.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

~ Erin, you & your family are in my thoughts. Hang in there.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your Dad.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Prayers headed your way. Hang in there.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Very sorry to hear! Be sure to tell us how everything works out!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

The prayers and thoughts at our house are with ya' also.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

My prayers are with your Dad and You. Sorry for your trials.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

God be with you and your family.

WM


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*In Our*

Prayers, best to each of you.

Ron


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Prayers on the way! May God be with you all...


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers to you and your family......


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks guys. I'll keep everyone posted. As of right now, we don't have any news.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

*Update*

Ok, we have an update. Dad had a procedure tonight to drain fluid from around his lungs. They don't know if they just didn't get it all or if it filled back up quickly. But all x-rays are being completely obscured by the fluid. And they took out 2 liters of fluid this morning regardless, causing him to lose six pounds.

He was sent for tons more tests, but they may have to operate again to find out what is wrong. Aside from this, they think he may be in the hospital for a rather long time. And there is a good chance he might not come out.

I appreciate the prayers and well wishes, everyone. You really have no idea how much it means to me and my family.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Be strong Erin as we pray for you, Dad, and the whole family.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, be strong. Sorry....


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Renewing my prayers.

WM


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Hang in there, and we will hang in there with you.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Hang tight. More prayers heading your way...


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

*Another Update*

Dad made it through the procedure today. They removed a membrane from around his lungs that was causing some fluid issues. He is in ICU right now, but should be moved tomorrow. He's still not in the clear as of yet. They managed to shock his heart into a normal beating pattern, but it could revert back. The membrane could come back, too. Today was a success, but we're taking it one day at a time.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Good news, stay strong and we will continue to keep you and your dad in our thoughts at our home.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are on the way for you and your family..


W


----------

